# Amplificador de audio Cekit 60 Watts + pcb



## Diego German (Oct 21, 2010)

Aqui les subo el circuito junto con su pcb que realize en el pcb wizard el circuito lo encontre en el foro pero no el pcb asi que decidi realizarlo, me gusto como quedo, el funcionamiento de este amplificador asi que decidi compartirlo con todos los foristas a ver que opinan  
realize algunos combios como sustituir los transistores 2n2904 por el 2n5401 el 2n3053 por el 2n5551 asi como el 2n3055 por el tip35c tambien se puede colocar el tip 3055 pero el la hoja de datos de este el voltaje maximo colector emisor es de 60vdc asi que recomiendo utilizar una fuente de 30 gnd -30 volts maximo, en el caso del tip35c el volataje colector emisor es de 100v ai que la fuente puede ser de maximo 50 gnd -50 volts yo utilice estos en el circuito y utilice una fuente de 40 gnd -40 volts adjunto el circuito y el pcb tambien unas fotos asi como un video del amplificador funcionando ...






 



.


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 21, 2010)

Diego German excelente aportacion al foro, los datos del amplificador por favor los puedes dejar para ver si , es bueno para un subwoofer, de antemano gracias por compartir todo tu montaje


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 22, 2010)

Muy lindo proyecto, me gusta el diseño del pcb!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Diego German (Oct 22, 2010)

gracias jorge y pipa09 por sus comentarios
jorge yo lo probe tambien con un fitro pasa bajas y un bajo de 200watts a 4 homs y funciono muy bien asi que no veo problema para utilizarlo para un bajo


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 22, 2010)

Diego German dijo:


> gracias jorge y pipa09 por sus comentarios


 
De nada, che, estaba mirando los archivos que subiste, y ese articulo es de unas revistas Cekit verdad?

La fuente que usas, tambien es diseño tuyo?


----------



## Diego German (Oct 22, 2010)

la verdad no se si es Cekit no revise ese dato ...
la fuente del video como la del erchivo son diseños mios la del video es una smps de 500watts dc dc espero y la del archivo es una ac dc que es suficiente para la version estereo de este amplificador  .....

saludos...

a y cabe recalcar que la potencia de 60watts es sobre una resistencia de carga de 8homs, sobre una de 4homs debe superar los 100watts me imagino .....


----------



## Estampida (Oct 22, 2010)

Que bien distribuido esta tu diseño, ergonomicamente un buen resultado.Me apunto a desarrollarla.
saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 22, 2010)

Diego German dijo:


> ...
> la fuente del video como la del erchivo son diseños mios la del video es una smps de 500watts dc dc espero  .....
> 
> saludos...
> ...


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 22, 2010)

Excelente Diego, muy bien el PCB, bien prolijo todo. Gracias por el aporte 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 22, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Excelente Diego, muy bien el PCB, bien prolijo todo. Gracias por el aporte
> 
> Saludos


Muy buen montaje, casi vendría siendo rivalidad de la buena con el Rotel ¿no Mnicolau? 

Saludos!


----------



## guille2 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola Diego te quedo muy bien el ampli bonito diseño, lo bueno es que  usa transistores fáciles de conseguir y que sean confiables, además no es es caro y ocupa poco espacio, que mas se podría pedir. 
  Gracias por compartir
  Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 22, 2010)

Algo que noté es que los Esos TIP35C son de nueva versión con el encapsulado TO-247, ya que los que veo por mi ciudad son los antiguos TO-218!. Ya quiero que arribe un embarque de esos por acá. (Aunque la capacidad de disipación sea la misma).

Saludos!


----------



## rash (Oct 23, 2010)

Diego gracias por el aporte, esta tremendo tu amplificador..
enhorabuena..

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Oct 23, 2010)

Que decirte.......está todo dicho.
Mi enhorabuena y gracias por compartirlo con todos nosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego German (Oct 23, 2010)

gracias a todos por sus comentarios ojala quede como destacado ...
@pipa09 la smps la estoy arreglando el pcb para que quede mas prolijo en cuanto termine y suba los archivos les adjunto el link....
saludos...


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 25, 2010)

Esperamos la SMPS.. Muy lindo ampli! Te estaba por preguntar costos, pero veo que sos de Ecuador, y los precios deben variar a los Argentinos 

Muy buen aporte! Simple y potente. Me encanta

Agucasta


----------



## Diego German (Oct 25, 2010)

gracias agucasta89 la smps ya mismo la termino...
en cuanto a los precios aca es en dolares  y me salio mas o menos unos 9 dolares el montaje completo sin disipador, el mas caro fue el tip35c que me salio por 2 dolares cada uno  ..

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Oct 27, 2010)

Les comento algo, ese diseño es una de las modificaciones que realizo Philips Elcoma al amplificador RCA de 70W, pueden ver el esquema del mismo en este foro en el hilo "viejas placasRCA" otra variante derivo en el que se conoce hoy como RCA de 130W que tambien esta en el foro.
Ese diseño fue publicado en 1981, estoy juntando todos los circuitos de esa publicación para subirlos porque son muy buenos y fáciles de hacer y tienen muy buen sonido como vos mismo lo has comprobado.

Te felicito muy buen trabajo excelente aporte y bien documentado.

Sobre todo el armado, muy prolijo al igual que el diseño de la placa bien balanceada de echo has tendio que trabajar, utilizo ese soft, pero te pone los componente como le parece y luego hay que acomodarlos un poco, pero es uno de los más sencillos de manejar y pesa muy poco-

Sirva de ejemplo, que se pueden hacer en casa coas muy buenas como estas, no habia PCB pero lo hizo por sus medios.

Seria interesante que pusieras a modo orientativo para quiene desen emprender algo similar el tiempo estimado que te llevo desde que tomaste la desición de llevarlo a cabo...


----------



## Diego German (Oct 27, 2010)

bueno puesto que vi un pequeño error en los pcbs no en el diseño sino en el momento de pasarlos del pcb wizard a pdf los adjunto corregidos 

saludos ...


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

Diego, una pregunta: Tenés idea del voltaje mínimo con el que puede funcionar este amplificador? Porque tengo una fuente de +-28v y por ahora no puedo gastar tanto en una de +-40v.. Me serviría? es de 6amper.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Diego German (Oct 30, 2010)

si claro que te sirve agucasta89 no deberia darte problema al trabajar con esa fuente lo que si te va a disminuir un poco la potencia pero nada mas ....

saludos..


----------



## Diego German (Nov 8, 2010)

Una cosa mas para todos aquellos que lo armen el ajuste de corriente de reposo lo hacen a traves del potenciometro tipo trimer se lo debe dejar de 20 a 25 mA


saludos...


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 8, 2010)

Diego Germán, acaso un Trimmer no es un capacitor variable? Ahí me parece que iría una Resistencia variable. Corregime si estoy equivocado.
Saludos


----------



## monkeythypoon (Nov 8, 2010)

creo que tenes la razon en lo de la resistencia variable, creo que se conoce como reostato o algo asi.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 9, 2010)

trimmer, preset, resistencia variable


----------



## Diego German (Nov 9, 2010)

agucasta89
*trimmer* es un Pequeño resistor o capacitor ajustable con un destornillador, con propósito de hacer ajustes en ambos casos se utiliza el termino trimmer tanto para capacitores variables como para resistencias variables

saludos...


----------



## monkeythypoon (Nov 9, 2010)

osea que estamos hablando de una resistencia de tipo ajustable para calibracion de equipos, con eso se da a entender las cosas, gracias diego german por aclarar la duda


----------



## Diego German (Nov 10, 2010)

> osea que estamos hablando de una resistencia de tipo ajustable para  calibracion de equipos, con eso se da a entender las cosas, gracias  diego german por aclarar la
> duda



de nada para eso estamos je je

saludos...


----------



## ChEbA777 (Nov 12, 2010)

una pregunta yo hice el mismo cicuito que vos y u yo use los componentes originales del cicuitocircuito salvo el 2n3055 que lo remplaze por un mj15015 y el tip 32 se calienta un monton..sabes que le puede pasar?


----------



## monkeythypoon (Nov 13, 2010)

para poder ayudarte con la solucion del problema que se te presenta, por favor colocar una imagen o foto del circuito montado por el lado de los componentes, y si puedes una foto de las pistas de cobre, de esta manera podemos detectar posibles fallas en la construción del mismo, como dicen por alli hasta el cazador mas astuto se le escapa una liebre de vez en cuando.

Nota: Cuando realices un montaje asegurate que tus transistores, parte importante del amplificador sean originales, y que la configuracion del mismo sea la descripta por el datasheet, ya que en varios post de esta pagina han comentado fallas a causa de transistores con configuraciones erroneas.


----------



## Diego German (Nov 15, 2010)

> @monkeythypoon
> Nota: Cuando realices un montaje asegurate que tus transistores, parte  importante del amplificador sean originales, y que la configuracion del  mismo sea la descripta por el datasheet, ya que en varios post de esta  pagina han comentado fallas a causa de transistores con configuraciones  erroneas



exacto puede que eso sea lo que falla y por lo que calienta tu tip32  o tambein alguna pista esta en corto si puedes sube la fotos de la parte de componentes como la de las pistas en donde estan las soldaduras de tu circuito con eso se podria ver como esta y de esa manera ver lo que puede estar fallado 

saludos...


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 16, 2010)

aqui dejo a su consideracion este montaje, esta completo, saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2010)

jorge morales dijo:


> aqui dejo a su consideracion este montaje, esta completo, saludos.




Hola existe un tema con ese amplificador que es una versión moderna de otro posteado en viejas placasRCA aqui en el foro

fijate aqui
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ncc200n-100w-herdero-rca-70w-45417/

Es la última versión de este desarrollo americano


----------



## caipy (Nov 16, 2010)

Capo gracias por el aporte, veo si este verano lo realizo. Un abrazo


----------



## Diego German (Nov 29, 2010)

> Capo gracias por el aporte, veo si este verano lo realizo. Un abrazo


 
Bienbenido al foro caipy

saludos...


----------



## sebandoni (Dic 18, 2010)

hola DIEGO GERMAN muy buen aporte el tuyo..

Quisiera sabe de que amperajer deve ser el transformador para alimentar con +-50v, 4 de estos amplificadores y si devo modificar la fuente hecha por vos.

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Diego German (Dic 20, 2010)

> hola DIEGO GERMAN muy buen aporte el tuyo..



gracias sebandoni 



> Quisiera sabe de que amperajer deve ser el transformador para alimentar con +-50v, 4 de estos amplificadores y si devo modificar la fuente hecha por vos.



bueno antes que nada te recomiendo que lo alimentes con +-45 vdc  unos +- 30Vac para preservar mejor el circuito a 50 lo estarias trabajando al limite de los tip35c con  45V la corriente que nesecitas para alcanzar esta  potencia seria de unos 10A mas o menos  para cuatro de estos circuitos

con respecto a lo de la fuente tendrias que aumentar la capacidad al doble puesto que la que esta posteada es para la version estereo y voss vas alimentar 4  

con respecto a la fuente te recomiendo mejor para alcanzar esta potencia armar una de las SMPS que andan por el foro a mas de  ser compactas  te salen mas baratas e armado de estas y e quedado muy contento con el resultado obtenido

saludos...


----------



## sebandoni (Dic 22, 2010)

gracias por tu respuesta.. pero me queda una duda cuando dijiste "deverias aumentar la capacidad al doble" ...te refieres a la cantidad de capacitores??

gracias


----------



## Diego German (Dic 22, 2010)

sebandoni dijo:
			
		

> gracias por tu respuesta..



de nada ....



			
				sebandoni dijo:
			
		

> pero me queda una duda cuando dijiste  "deverias aumentar la capacidad al doble" ...te refieres a la cantidad  de capacitores??



si me referia justamente a eso en la fuente que esta posteada consta de 4 de 4700uf a 50 volts deberias poner 8 de 4700uf a 50 volts ..

saludos...


----------



## sebandoni (Dic 23, 2010)

Gracias... Te cuento que ya la diseñe y le puse 10 capacitores.


----------



## Diego German (Dic 23, 2010)

sebandoni dijo:
			
		

> Gracias... Te cuento que ya la diseñe y le puse 10 capacitores.



bien sebandoni la verdad esta mejor con diez capacitores 

la verdad es que en la fuente para la version stereo lleva dos capacitores de 10000uf uno por rama entonces para los cuatro circuitos que planteas estaria muy bien eso de poner 5 capacitores de 4700uf por rama lo que nos daria una capacitancia total de 23500uf muy bueno para filtrar mejor              

saludos...


----------



## zopilote (Dic 23, 2010)

sebandoni dijo:


> Gracias... Te cuento que ya la diseñe y le puse 10 capacitores.


Con tanto filtro, tambien ponle un soft-start si no saltaran tus fusibles.


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 24, 2010)

Zopi, a qué te refieres exactamente con "soft-start"?? Es lo mismo que un "boot-strap"? o naaada que ver??


----------



## zopilote (Dic 24, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Zopi, a qué te refieres exactamente con "soft-start"?? Es lo mismo que un "boot-strap"? o naaada que ver??


Solo es evitar las altas corrientes que se nececitarian para cargar inicialmente los filtros o condensadores de la fuente, y esta corriente se suma con cada condensador. Solo dura milisegundos, pero son de grandes proporciones arriba de los 5A en el primario del transformador.


----------



## Diego German (Dic 24, 2010)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Solo es evitar las altas corrientes que se nececitarian para cargar inicialmente los filtros o condensadores de la fuente, y esta corriente se suma con cada condensador. Solo dura milisegundos, pero son de grandes proporciones arriba de los 5A en el primario del transformador



tienes razon esto es lo que se llama regimen transitorio de los circuitos electricos 

y tienes algun circuito que puedas facilitar 

saludos...


----------



## sebandoni (Dic 27, 2010)

Buen aporte zopilote...agradeceria algun circuito y como lo devo unir a la fuente.

GRACIAS


----------



## Quercus (Dic 28, 2010)

Aquí tienes uno basado en el que posteo tacatomon, no tengo el enlace solo la pagina descargada.  El pcb que trae no me gusta por eso hice este, utiliza el que quieras,al que yo hice puedes ponerle entre 1 y cuatro, las resistencias que quieras, según necesidad y potencia.
  El cableado, si te fijas en el circuito tiene poca ciencia: un cable de alimentación directo a una borna de la entrada del transformador y el otro pasa por el circuito y a la otra borna de entrada. 
  Una aclaración  el BD679 calienta de lo lindo exponencialmente cuanta mas tensión le demos, hay que refrigerarlo bien o poner una resistencia a la entrada calculando que el circuito consume unos 75mA. Funciona perfectamente.
  Espero que sea de utilidad.


----------



## Estampida (Dic 28, 2010)

En el foro , charlan del  circuito soft start hasta por los codos, y el la red existe una infinidad de circuitos y diseños.


----------



## dontino80 (Ene 5, 2011)

yo tengo armado un pre, el sansamp bass driver y estoy buscando ahora una potencia para poder usar ese pre, obviamente es para usar con un bajo, me viene bien esta potencia o pueden recomendarme al mas!!! 

otra pregunta, desde mi ignorancia, si armo esta potencia solo tendria que usar una etapa sola no???


----------



## Diego German (Ene 5, 2011)

dontino80 dijo:
			
		

> otra pregunta, desde mi ignorancia, si armo esta potencia solo tendria que usar una etapa sola no???



Si es solo un bajo sera suficiente con una y con el ampli no vas a tener problemas 

saludos...

Pd : Bienbenido al Foro


----------



## dontino80 (Ene 5, 2011)

gracias diego!!!


----------



## Diego German (Ene 5, 2011)

dontino80 dijo:
			
		

> gracias diego!!!



no hay por que darlas  

saludos...


----------



## crazysound (Ene 17, 2011)

Diego German dijo:


> bueno puesto que vi un pequeño error en los pcbs no en el diseño sino en el momento de pasarlos del pcb wizard a pdf los adjunto corregidos
> 
> saludos ...


 
Hola Diego Germán, antes que nada te felicito por la placa, está muy linda. Pero no está el archivo adjunto corregido. O yo no lo veo....

Saludos...


----------



## Diego German (Ene 17, 2011)

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola Diego Germán, antes que nada te felicito por la placa, está muy linda


gracias 


			
				crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Pero no está el archivo adjunto corregido


Si obserbas  el primer mensaje fue editado por fogonazo el fue quien reemplazo el primer archivo por el corregido 

saludos...


----------



## crazysound (Ene 18, 2011)

Ah perdón.

Saludos....


----------



## chamodelmal (Jun 3, 2011)

alguien ya armo este amplificador ?


----------



## ciberbang (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola les cuento que ya arme la fuente y una de las etapas, solo tengo una duda que quisiera que alguien que tenga conocimientos me responda.
cuando fui a comprar los componentes me falto conseguir 3 resistencias de 1/2w, estas son dos de 470 ohm y la de 47k que solo consegui de 1/4w.
Hay algun problema que use estas 3 resistencias de 1/4w?


----------



## Diego German (Jun 3, 2011)

ciberbang dijo:


> Hola les cuento que ya arme la fuente y una de las etapas, solo tengo una duda que quisiera que alguien que tenga conocimientos me responda.
> cuando fui a comprar los componentes me falto conseguir 3 resistencias de 1/2w, estas son dos de 470 ohm y la de 47k que solo consegui de 1/4w.
> Hay algun problema que use estas 3 resistencias de 1/4w?



Claro colocalas no tendras problema alguno yo lo tengo ya mucho tiempo funcionando solo con resistencias de 1/4 de watt y hasta ahora no he notado calentamiento ni nada por el estilo que pueda afectar el funcionamiento del amplificador 

Ya que termines de armar subi fotos 

saludos...


----------



## eze4ever87 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hola diego german!! me interesa mucho armar este circuito pero tengo una duda: tengo un trafo que rectificado y filtrado me tira -/+ 45v podre usarlo con esta tension? no pienso usarlo siempre a maxima potencia, es para conectarle un woofer b52 de 8ohm y hacerme un subwoofer...saludos!!!


----------



## Diego German (Jun 4, 2011)

eze4ever87 dijo:


> Hola diego german!! me interesa mucho armar este circuito pero tengo una duda: tengo un trafo que rectificado y filtrado me tira -/+ 45v podre usarlo con esta tension? no pienso usarlo siempre a maxima potencia, es para conectarle un woofer b52 de 8ohm y hacerme un subwoofer...saludos!!!



Hola eze claro que podes usarlo con ese trafo, pero deberas colocar como transistores de salida solo TIP35C ya que estos manejan un voltaje de 100VCE y con respecto a la potencia con ese valor de tension facilmente podras llegar a los 100watts rms yo con +-46 llegue a los 115watts rms sobre una carga de 6ohms  
Con respecto a que no  lo vas a usar todo el tiempo a maxima potencia no te preocupes ya que con esos transistores podras usarlo continuamente por que el maximo voltaje seria de +-50 volts  y con los +-45volts que tenes  llegas facilmente a los 60watts sin que el amplificador se esfuerce mucho 

saludos... 

PD: suerte con tu armado


----------



## eze4ever87 (Jun 4, 2011)

te agradezco por la respuesta diego german, una ultima consulta: hay que hacer algun otro cambio aparte de los transistores de salida? es un buen ampli para un subwoofer no? pienso ponerle un pasa bajos en la entrada y mandarlo a la pc o un dvd o un celular je....saludos!!!!


----------



## Diego German (Jun 4, 2011)

eze4ever87 dijo:


> te agradezco por la respuesta diego german, una ultima consulta: hay que hacer algun otro cambio aparte de los transistores de salida? es un buen ampli para un subwoofer no? pienso ponerle un pasa bajos en la entrada y mandarlo a la pc o un dvd o un celular je....saludos!!!!



Realmente no debes hacer ningun otro cambio solo utilizar los transistores que te mensione ... y si es muy bueno para bajo tiene muy buena respuesta a las frecuencias bajas  
Si obserbaste el video yo lo probe con el celular  y si lo vas a ocupar con el celular te recomiendo que le armes un pre para que puedas aprobechar toda su potencia 

saludos...


----------



## eze4ever87 (Jun 4, 2011)

te preguntaba porque revisando los datasheet de los tip41 y tip31 que contiene el circuito veo que hay varias versiones de los mismos que soportan mas tension, es asi no? por ejemplo el tip41c soporta mas tension que un tip41a o b...o cualquier tip31 y 41 me sirve para la tension que voy a usar? disculpa las molestias, es que quiero sacarme estas dudas antes de armalo y que vuele algo jaja te agradezco por todo loco!


----------



## Diego German (Jun 4, 2011)

eze4ever87 dijo:


> te preguntaba porque revisando los datasheet de los tip41 y tip31 que contiene el circuito veo que hay varias versiones de los mismos que soportan mas tension, es asi no? por ejemplo el tip41c soporta mas tension que un tip41a o b...o cualquier tip31 y 41 me sirve para la tension que voy a usar? disculpa las molestias, es que quiero sacarme estas dudas antes de armalo y que vuele algo jaja te agradezco por todo loco!



Si es verdad lo que comentas pero por lo general solo se consigue el tip41/42c y tip31c y si coloca estos ya que son de mayor tension que el a y el b y esta justo para la tension que tenes ...

saludos..


----------



## eze4ever87 (Jun 4, 2011)

listo entonces...todas las dudas resultas, ahora manos a la obra y veremos que sale de todo esto jajaja! te agradezco una vez mas...
Saludos!!!


----------



## Diego German (Jun 4, 2011)

eze4ever87 dijo:


> listo entonces...todas las dudas resultas, ahora manos a la obra y veremos que sale de todo esto jajaja! te agradezco una vez mas...
> Saludos!!!



Ok  suerte en tu armado 

saludos...


----------



## ciberbang (Jun 5, 2011)

Disculpen las molestias, alguien me podría explicar como ajustar la corriente de reposo, no quiero abusar pero si podrían dar detalles del proceso estaría agradecido ya que es mi primera ves en un circuito de este tipo. Otra ves gracias y ni bien lo pruebe subo fotos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 5, 2011)

ciberbang dijo:


> Disculpen las molestias, alguien me podría explicar como ajustar la corriente de reposo, no quiero abusar pero si podrían dar detalles del proceso estaría agradecido ya que es mi primera ves en un circuito de este tipo. Otra ves gracias y ni bien lo pruebe subo fotos.



Acá tienes info para ajustar una etapa de potencia.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Saludos!


----------



## ciberbang (Jun 6, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Acá tienes info para ajustar una etapa de potencia.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/
> 
> Saludos!



Leí el articulo disculpen la ignorancia pero no se donde tengo que poner las puntas del tester para medir los 20 a 25ma que recomiendan para este amplificador.
En otro foro leí que me tenia que medir entre gnd y la resistencia de polarización del transistor de salida, pero no se cual es dicha resistencia ni de cual de los dos transistores tengo que medir.
Por eso pedí un poco mas de detalles ya que no tengo experiencia y hasta ahora solo había armado algunos circuitos sencillos solo por hobi.
Espero puedan tenerme un poco de paciencia, gracias por responder.


----------



## Diego German (Jun 6, 2011)

ciberbang dijo:


> Leí el articulo disculpen la ignorancia pero no se donde tengo que poner las puntas del tester para medir los 20 a 25ma que recomiendan para este amplificador.
> En otro foro leí que me tenia que medir entre gnd y la resistencia de polarización del transistor de salida, pero no se cual es dicha resistencia ni de cual de los dos transistores tengo que medir.
> Por eso pedí un poco mas de detalles ya que no tengo experiencia y hasta ahora solo había armado algunos circuitos sencillos solo por hobi.
> Espero puedan tenerme un poco de paciencia, gracias por responder.


Pone en serie  la alimentacion positiva de la fuente al tester y luego al terminal positivo del amplificador  pero el tester configuralo para medir corriente luego la conectas a la fuente con la debida lampara en serie a la red de 110/220 y vas ajustando el potenciometro de 5k con un destornillador y obserbando en el tester que marque entre 25-40mA y una ves que tengas ese valor desconectas la fuente y conectas directamente la alimentacion positiva del amplificador  a la fuente de alimentacion y probas OJO que la entrada de senal de audio tiene que estar circuitada a tierra una cosa mas trata de medir ese valor de corriente que solo sea el que circula por el transistor de salida  bien el de la parte positiva o negativa de la fuente

saludos...


----------



## ciberbang (Jun 6, 2011)

Diego German dijo:


> Pone en serie  la alimentacion positiva de la fuente al tester y luego al terminal positivo del amplificador  pero el tester configuralo para medir corriente luego la conectas a la fuente con la debida lampara en serie a la red de 110/220 y vas ajustando el potenciometro de 5k con un destornillador y obserbando en el tester que marque entre 25-40mA y una ves que tengas ese valor desconectas la fuente y conectas directamente la alimentacion positiva del amplificador  a la fuente de alimentacion y probas OJO que la entrada de senal de audio tiene que estar circuitada a tierra una cosa mas trata de medir ese valor de corriente que solo sea el que circula por el transistor de salida  bien el de la parte positiva o negativa de la fuente
> 
> saludos...


Muchas gracias por la respuesta mejor explicado imposible, mañana a la noche me pongo a calibrarlo y les cuento que tal me fue.
Hasta mañana.


----------



## ciberbang (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola a todos quería comentarles como me fue con las pruebas del ampli. 
Les cuento como procedí: Primero lo conecte con una lampara en serie, no tenia de 25 así que use una de 60w y no pude calibrar así la corriente de reposo porque no pude registrarla a mas de 8 o 9ma. Lo que si note que cuando lo prendía la lampara encendia y se apagaba enseguida quedando después solo el filamento levemente encendido y cuando movía el preset de 5k aumentaba o disminuía su intensidad.
Asi que tome coraje y le saque la lampara en serie, no se si hice bien o no, pero pude calibrar la corriente de reposo en unos 27ma (todo esto con la entrada en corto a tierra).
Bueno ahora vienen los problemas los tip35c que están montados sobre un disipador grande de microprocesador calientan muchísimo y si bien no tengo un termómetro noto que uno calienta mas que el otro.
Medí que no salga ningún voltaje en la salida de parlante, saque el puente de la entrad y conecte el parlante. Toque con el dedo uno de los cables de entrada y se sintió en el parlante el típico ruido como a descarga.
Bueno la cuestion es que lo conectaba por ratos cortos pq la temperatura de los transistores subia muy rapido.
Conecte un mp4 y amplificaba , la calidad de sonido no la pude apreciar pq lo que conecte es un parlante que funciona pero viejo de 150w 8ohm 12 pulgadas que tenia un par de rajaduras en el papel.
Al apagar la fuente me doy cuenta que el led de la fuente que marca el lado positivo se apaga enseguida, mientras que el que marca el lado negativo tarda mucho en apagarse.
Ya no me anime a ponerlo en marcha otra vez, queria escuchar alguna opinion de alguien que sepa, a ver que puedo estar haciendo mal. Gracias


----------



## Diego German (Jun 8, 2011)

ciberbang dijo:


> Hola a todos quería comentarles como me fue con las pruebas del ampli.
> Les cuento como procedí: Primero lo conecte con una lampara en serie, no tenia de 25 así que use una de 60w y no pude calibrar así la corriente de reposo porque no pude registrarla a mas de 8 o 9ma. Lo que si note que cuando lo prendía la lampara encendia y se apagaba enseguida quedando después solo el filamento levemente encendido y cuando movía el preset de 5k aumentaba o disminuía su intensidad.
> Asi que tome coraje y le saque la lampara en serie, no se si hice bien o no, pero pude calibrar la corriente de reposo en unos 27ma (todo esto con la entrada en corto a tierra).
> Bueno ahora vienen los problemas los tip35c que están montados sobre un disipador grande de microprocesador calientan muchísimo y si bien no tengo un termómetro noto que uno calienta mas que el otro.


Hay algun problema por ahi esta mal que caliente uno mas que el otro es mas en reposo se deben mantener frios es mas aun a bajo volumen no deben calentar, otra cosa no debe quedar ese filanmento encendido primero si pero despues una ves que se cargo la fuente ya no


ciberbang dijo:


> Medí que no salga ningún voltaje en la salida de parlante, saque el puente de la entrad y conecte el parlante. Toque con el dedo uno de los cables de entrada y se sintió en el parlante el típico ruido como a descarga.


Tampoco ese ruido esta demas en el parlante ni se siente cuando conectas a la fuente el amplificador no hay ningun ruido 


ciberbang dijo:


> Bueno la cuestion es que lo conectaba por ratos cortos pq la temperatura de los transistores subia muy rapido.
> Conecte un mp4 y amplificaba , la calidad de sonido no la pude apreciar pq lo que conecte es un parlante que funciona pero viejo de 150w 8ohm 12 pulgadas que tenia un par de rajaduras en el papel.
> Al apagar la fuente me doy cuenta que el led de la fuente que marca el lado positivo se apaga enseguida, mientras que el que marca el lado negativo tarda mucho en apagarse.
> Ya no me anime a ponerlo en marcha otra vez, queria escuchar alguna opinion de alguien que sepa, a ver que puedo estar haciendo mal. Gracias


eso de que se apaga el led del lado positivo mas que el del lado negativo me pasa a mi tambien y creo que es normal por que tengo uno con stk4231ii y pasa lo mismo creo es comun de los clase ab por eso no te preocupes una cosa mas pon el preset todo girado hacia la  izquierda en contra de las manecillas del reloj es el minimo de corriente de reposo y proba de nuevo 
Subi unas fotos de tu montaje para ver como quedo tanto de el lado de las pistas como del lado de los componentes 

saludos...


----------



## ciberbang (Jun 8, 2011)

Lo del ruido lo hace cuando toco la entrada de audio con el dedo solo ahi, despues no hace ningun ruido, ni siquiera el tipico plop al encenderlo o apagarlo.
Lo que si en estado de reposo al cabo de unos minutos los tip35c no se pueden tocar con los dedos de calienten que estan y son identicos a los de la foto que vos subiste la misma marca y todo.
La placa es un calco de la tuya las diferencias son que en lugar de resistencias de 1/4 use de 1/2, en lugar de usar tip41 y 42 use 31 y 32 que son los que estan en el diagrama original y otra diferencia es que en lugar de los dos condensadores no polares que estan en medio de las borneras use unos polares de 100uf pq asi esta en el circuito.
De la placa no calienta otra cosa mas que los tip35 el resto de los componentes frio y amplifica bastante.
También quería contarte que los transistores del par diferencial busque dos que la ganancia eran casi iguales por no decir iguales.
el disipador de los tip35 el uno grande de microprocesador con su ventilador incluido.
Lo de la lampara en serie quería explicarte que el filamento queda medio anaranjadito osea no da luz solo se ve el filamento rojo.
Me gustaría subir fotos para que las vean pero hace una semana me entraron a robar y entre otras cosas me quede sin cámara.


----------



## Diego German (Jun 9, 2011)

ciberbang dijo:


> Lo del ruido lo hace cuando toco la entrada de audio con el dedo solo ahi, despues no hace ningun ruido, ni siquiera el tipico plop al encenderlo o apagarlo.
> Lo que si en estado de reposo al cabo de unos minutos los tip35c no se pueden tocar con los dedos de calienten que estan y son identicos a los de la foto que vos subiste la misma marca y todo.


Che as lo que comente en el mensaje anterior pon el preset al minimo osea jirado todo en contra de las manecillas del reloj y verifica si siguen calentando los tip



ciberbang dijo:


> La placa es un calco de la tuya las diferencias son que en lugar de resistencias de 1/4 use de 1/2, en lugar de usar tip41 y 42 use 31 y 32 que son los que estan en el diagrama original y otra diferencia es que en lugar de los dos condensadores no polares que estan en medio de las borneras use unos polares de 100uf pq asi esta en el circuito.


Con las resistencias no debes tener problema ni con los tip los capacitores  debes cambiar en ves de los de 100uf pon los de 100nf que constan en el pcb ya que estos son para filtrar ruido ademas es necesario que sean de 100nf 


ciberbang dijo:


> De la placa no calienta otra cosa mas que los tip35 el resto de los componentes frio y amplifica bastante.
> También quería contarte que los transistores del par diferencial busque dos que la ganancia eran casi iguales por no decir iguales.
> el disipador de los tip35 el uno grande de microprocesador con su ventilador incluido.
> Lo de la lampara en serie quería explicarte que el filamento queda medio anaranjadito osea no da luz solo se ve el filamento rojo.
> Me gustaría subir fotos para que las vean pero hace una semana me entraron a robar y entre otras cosas me quede sin cámara.


Algo anda mal por ahi  existe la posibilidad de que los transistores de salida sean truchos eso explicaria que estos calienten bastante .. 
che a mi tambien me robaron mi celular :enfadado: y me toca pedir camara cada vez que quiero subir una foto

saludos...


----------



## ciberbang (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola a todos creo que encontré la falla en lugar de la resistencia de 3.9k me vendieron una de 3.9 ohm como no me di cuenta la puse igual mañana la cambio y les cuento.


----------



## Diego German (Jun 10, 2011)

ciberbang dijo:


> Hola a todos creo que encontré la falla en lugar de la resistencia de 3.9k me vendieron una de 3.9 ohm como no me di cuenta la puse igual mañana la cambio y les cuento.


Asi que por ahi estaba la falla  bueno espero que ese nomas sea el problemas que tenes 

saludos...


----------



## eze4ever87 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola!! queiro preguntarles unas cosillas sobre la calibracion de la potencia...no entiendo bien en que parte tengo que poner la lampara de 25w en serie, sera en v+? y de que valor tiene que ser la resistencia para cortocircuitar la entrada para la calibracion? gracias!!!


----------



## Diego German (Jun 10, 2011)

eze4ever87 dijo:


> Hola!! queiro preguntarles unas cosillas sobre la calibracion de la potencia...no entiendo bien en que parte tengo que poner la lampara de 25w en serie, sera en v+? y de que valor tiene que ser la resistencia para cortocircuitar la entrada para la calibracion? gracias!!!



No tenes que poner ninguna resistencia a tierra lo unico que tenes que hacer es cortocircuitar a tierra la entrada de audio nada mas  la lampara es en serie con la alimentacion positiva de la fuente a la entrada del voltaje positivo del amplificador y medis la corriente de reposo


saludos...


----------



## eze4ever87 (Jun 12, 2011)

Bueno señores, amplificador montado y funcionando perfectamente desde la primera conexion jeje, proximamente subo fotitos...ahora otra duda: ando buscando el circuito de un preamp bien simple y sin control de tonos ni nada parecido, estuve buscando en el foro pero no encuentro nada, algun sugerencia? saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 12, 2011)

eze4ever87 dijo:


> Bueno señores, amplificador montado y funcionando perfectamente desde la primera conexion jeje, proximamente subo fotitos...ahora otra duda: ando buscando el circuito de un preamp bien simple y sin control de tonos ni nada parecido, estuve buscando en el foro pero no encuentro nada, algun sugerencia? saludos!!!



Puedes usar el Pre-amplificador con Tonos del Amplificador Rotel Hi-Fi. Recomendado. Está destacado en Audio Gran Señal.

Saludos!


----------



## eze4ever87 (Jun 12, 2011)

Te agradezco Tacatomon, lo habia visto pero ando buscando algo que tenga control de volumen y nada mas, no quiero con control de tonos, en lo posible mono porque va a estar destinado a un subwoofer...ya tengo el filtro pasabajos y anda barbaro pero necesito un pre para poder sacarle el jugo al amplificador


----------



## Diego German (Jun 12, 2011)

eze4ever87 dijo:


> Te agradezco Tacatomon, lo habia visto pero ando buscando algo que tenga control de volumen y nada mas, no quiero con control de tonos, en lo posible mono porque va a estar destinado a un subwoofer...ya tengo el filtro pasabajos y anda barbaro pero necesito un pre para poder sacarle el jugo al amplificador


Hola eze me alegro que te haya salido andando a la primera y sin inconvenientes  
Te adjunto un filtro que hice para un sub el cual incluye ya un pre al cual le podes regular la ganancia,  y tambien una fuente la cual incluye una salida auxiliar de +-15volts para alimentar el pre 

saludos...

PD: esperamos esas fotos


----------



## eze4ever87 (Jun 12, 2011)

Excelente diego!!! justo lo que estaba buscando...una preguntita: a que frecuencia corte este filtro? y si podes decirme que regula el preset y el pote...gracias!!


----------



## Diego German (Jun 12, 2011)

eze4ever87 dijo:


> Excelente diego!!! justo lo que estaba buscando...una preguntita: a que frecuencia corte este filtro? y si podes decirme que regula el preset y el pote...gracias!!



Hola eze me alegro que te sirva... el preset regula la ganancia el potenciometro no recuerdo claramente  pero actua como control de volumen  como yo lo tengo..
Haaaa la frecuencia es de 20-100hz

saludos...


----------



## tatajara (Jul 31, 2011)

Hola gente
Una pregunta:
Tengo un trafo que rectificado me da 40-0-40 pero no se qué potencia (tendrá que hacer el cálculo)
Voy a alimentar dos, para usarlos a 4 homs andaría bien con 5 A??
Saludos


----------



## Diego German (Ago 1, 2011)

tatajara dijo:


> Hola gente
> Una pregunta:
> Tengo un trafo que rectificado me da 40-0-40 pero no se qué potencia (tendrá que hacer el cálculo)
> Voy a alimentar dos, para usarlos a 4 homs andaría bien con 5 A??
> Saludos



Si andara bien no te preocupes 

saludos...


----------



## tatajara (Ago 1, 2011)

Muchas gracias diego 
Saludos


----------



## supernovato (Mar 6, 2012)

Diego German dijo:


> y tambien una fuente la cual incluye una salida auxiliar de +-15volts para alimentar el pre



Hola, me interesa realizar el proyecto en su totalidad para armarle un cabezal de bajo a un amigo. 
*Consulta número uno*, por lo que vi en el video, es estéreo. Esto es correcto?? En caso de ser estéreo, puedo hacerlo mono montando una sola etapa de potencia?

-*La fuente que subiste sirve para el ampli que posteaste y el pre gallien-krueger de este link*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gallien-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/ *ver comentario #20 *

Odio ser el newbie del lugar y no saber nada, pero gracias a ustedes ya armé un mxr distortion y un ampli de 5w con un tda 2005 y soy feliz³

*GRACIAS!!*


----------



## Diego German (Mar 7, 2012)

supernovato dijo:


> Hola, me interesa realizar el proyecto en su totalidad para armarle un cabezal de bajo a un amigo.
> Consulta número uno, por lo que vi en el video, es estéreo. Esto es correcto?? En caso de ser estéreo, puedo hacerlo mono montando una sola etapa de potencia?
> 
> -La fuente que subiste sirve para el ampli que posteaste y el pre gallien-krueger de este link
> ...



Si quieres el amplificador en mono solo debes armar un circuito  para estéreo son dos circuitos impresos el amplificador que sale en el vídeo es mono no estéreo 

Si la fuente de aca te sirve para alimentar cualquier pre que requiera alimentacion simetrica y si para Gallien krueger va muy bien 
suerte con el armado 

saludos...


----------



## supernovato (Mar 8, 2012)

Diego German dijo:


> Si quieres el amplificador en mono solo debes armar un circuito  para estéreo son dos circuitos impresos el amplificador que sale en el vídeo es mono no estéreo
> 
> Si la fuente de _aca_ te sirve para alimentar cualquier pre que requiera alimentacion simetrica y si para Gallien krueger va muy bien
> suerte con el armado
> ...



Muchas gracias Diego German!


----------



## Maxfire (May 1, 2012)

Buen día, gracias por publicar el proyecto. Me gustaría saber que tan buena es la respuesta a las bajas frecuencias? Estoy pensando montar un sistema biamplificado 

Gracias


----------



## xavier andres (May 6, 2012)

compañero queria hacerle una pregunta pues apenas estoy empezando em esto de electronica 
y pues queria saber q funcion cumple el trimer?????
como asi ajustarla a 40mA..???

porq... 

gracias, el amplificador esta muy bueno
se les agradece la respuesta saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2012)

xavier andres dijo:


> compañero queria hacerle una pregunta pues apenas estoy empezando em esto de electronica
> y pues queria saber q funcion cumple el trimer?????
> como asi ajustarla a 40mA..???
> 
> ...




Éste tema Resolverá tus dudas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Saludos!


----------



## xavier andres (May 6, 2012)

ha ok..  gracias por el enlace compañero ya ahora si comprendi....


----------



## Limako (May 11, 2012)

son 2 tip35 o similares o son la pareja tip35 tip36 esque en los esquemas de componentes sale que son dos tip35 y aqui leo que usas la pareja tip35 tip36

y se me olvidava... los diodos de la fuente de alimentacion cuales son=? los 5408? o con cuales peude ir bien?


----------



## Diego German (May 11, 2012)

Hola Limako si son dos Tip35C puedes reemplazarlos con cualquiera que sea similar .. en el pdf en el que esta el impreso al principio esta todo indicado todos los componentes como van ..

Los diodos de la fuente tienen que ser de 6 A y el que mencionas es de 3 puede servir si solo armas una placa osea un canal (mono) pero para estereo necesitas que sean de 6A o puedes ocupar un puente rectificador .

saludos...


----------



## Limako (May 11, 2012)

Muchas Gracias Diego.

Pues mañana mismo me pongo a montarlo, y si, solo pretendo montar un canal por que el trafo que tengo que rectificado da unos 33v creo recordar, o alguno mas talvez, no creo que aguante mas intensidad, y como no he bobinado un trafo ni un toroide en mi vida y no me atrevo a hacerlo sin supervision pues nada me limito a lo que tengo y lo que leo de gente como usted


----------



## xavier andres (May 13, 2012)

compañero diego pues queria saber si podrias hacerme un grandicimo favor...
pues tengo un problema y es q aca no consigo resistores a 1/4 solo de 1W y muy pocas veces a 1/2
entonces queria saber si podrias rediseñar el impreso para R de 1/2W...

se te agradeceria.. 

saludos...¡¡¡¡


----------



## facusosa12 (Jun 25, 2012)

yo tengo los 2n3055 los puedo utilizar en el circuito¿? de cuanto tendrá que ser la fuente¿?


----------



## Diego German (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola facusosa12. Bienvenido al foro 

Si van muy bien esos 2N3055 con una fuente de 30 0 -30 VDC andará muy bien 


saludos...


----------



## facusosa12 (Jun 30, 2012)

yyy que voltaje y corriente tendría que tener el transformador si lo quiero hacer mono¿?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 30, 2012)

facusosa12 dijo:


> yyy que voltaje y corriente tendría que tener el transformador si lo quiero hacer mono¿?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


Ya preguntaste aquí lo mismo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/675024/


----------



## Diego German (Jul 5, 2012)

facusosa12 dijo:


> yyy que voltaje y corriente tendría que tener el transformador si lo quiero hacer mono¿?



El trafo seria de 21 0 21 VAC con lo que rectificados tienes    ≈ +-30VDC con una corriente de unos 3A andara sobrado.

saludos...


----------



## ulises 59 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hola amigo te felicito el amplificador esta muy bueno pero te pedirÍa que cuelgues el diagrama de la fuente esta muy bueno te agradecerÉ mucho 
atenatmente 

ulises dioses navarrete.


----------



## Diego German (Jul 5, 2012)

ulises 59 dijo:


> Hola amigo te felicito el amplificador esta muy bueno pero te pedirÍa que cuelgues el diagrama de la fuente esta muy bueno te agradecerÉ mucho
> atenatmente
> 
> ulises dioses navarrete.



Hola ulises 

Veras en el zip que esta en el primer mensaje de este tema estan el pcb del amplificador con la fuente incluida, en el otro zip esta toda la informacion que encontre sobre este ampli ahi esta el esquematico de el amplificador y el de la fuente.

_Aca_ en este mensaje adjunte otra fuente con salidas auxiliares de 15Vdc para alimentar algun pore para quien lo quiera poner 

Saludos...


----------



## V1K70R (Oct 6, 2012)

Un saludo a todos desde Villahermosa Tabasco, gracias por compartir tu trabajo, ya lo he armado solo tuve problemas con unos componentes que no conseguí, y pues al hacer las pruebas ahhhhhh, fallas, ignore el paso 2 de (puesta en marcha y ajuste de etapa de potencia), tengo problemas, amplifica poco, pero son fallas en las pistas, los tips 35 no se calientan, te podría decir que de la temperatura ambiente solo sube unos cuantos grados 2 o 3, gracias por el aporte, no me quedo tan bien como el tuyo, ya que estoy usando resistencias de 1/2 watt, y hay que colocarlas de manera vertical, saludos Víctor.


----------



## Yabsa (Nov 21, 2012)

Acabo de terminar el ampli, y se oye genial, muchas gracias man!!!!


----------



## yuccez (Ene 29, 2013)

Diego German dijo:


> Hola ulises
> 
> Veras en el zip que esta en el primer mensaje de este tema estan el pcb del amplificador con la fuente incluida, en el otro zip esta toda la informacion que encontre sobre este ampli ahi esta el esquematico de el amplificador y el de la fuente.
> 
> ...



debo decir que quede maravillado con tu aporte y que pondre las manos en el, solo unas preguntas; el preset que muestra el de 5k, es para el ajuste del bias cierto?? se ajusta como en cualquier ampli? como lo muestra el tuto de fogonazo?


----------



## tatajara (Ene 29, 2013)

yuccez dijo:


> debo decir que quede maravillado con tu aporte y que pondre las manos en el, solo unas preguntas; el preset que muestra el de 5k, es para el ajuste del bias cierto?? se ajusta como en cualquier ampli? como lo muestra el tuto de fogonazo?




esi es compañero ¡¡
saludos


----------



## MemphisJr (Ene 30, 2013)

MMM se ve bueno, cren que pueda alimetar dos de estos con +-32 a 4 amp? bueno seria trabajando a 4homios para unas 6x9 pionner que dicen? a y cual seria la impedancia minima de trabajo? y por ultimo entre este y el stk 4172II?
o bueno mas bien lo que tengo miedo es que se me truche trabajandolo a 4homios por que muchos de los parlantes que tengo son de 4homios por que son de car audio o sub memphis de 12pulgadas que seria de 8 o 2 homios(paralelo o serie)
saludos.


----------



## facusosa12 (Feb 12, 2013)

ya arme el circuito funciona pero no me entrega 60w me entrega! que problema puedo tener?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2013)

Y como sabés que no te entrega los 60W?????


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2013)

facusosa12 dijo:


> ya arme el circuito funciona pero no _*me entrega 60w me entrega*_! que problema puedo tener?



 ! Escritura palindrómica ¡


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 13, 2013)

Saludos, no encontrel el mentado"preset" de 5k asi que me vendironm los mismo pero se llama trimpot(5k), igual sirve?
pd:como este: http://www.pedalpartsplus.com/mm5/m...Code=PPP&Product_Code=7203&Category_Code=Trim
solo que de 5 k
y otra duda, los 2 tansistores pueden ser tip 35?
saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2013)

MemphisJr dijo:


> Saludos, no encontrel el mentado"preset" de 5k asi que me vendironm los mismo pero se llama trimpot(5k), igual sirve?


Sip, te sirve perfectamente.


> y otra duda, los 2 tansistores pueden ser tip 35?



¿ TIP35 en lugar de que otro transistor. ?


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 13, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, te sirve perfectamente.
> 
> 
> ¿ TIP35 en lugar de que otro transistor. ?




creo que no me supe explicar,mi duda era si los dos transistores son tip35c(dice diego german que si se pueden usar) o es un solo tip35 y otro de otra nomenclatura(npn y pnp) y estos tip serian en reemplazo de dos 2n3055

saludos


----------



## facusosa12 (Feb 13, 2013)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y como sabés que no te entrega los 60W?????


 Porque tengo uno de 10w reales y reproduce mucho mas fuerte el sonido!


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 13, 2013)

si la resistencia de 180k no la pude conseguir por ningun lado que otro valor puedo usar?

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2013)

MemphisJr dijo:


> creo que no me supe explicar,mi duda era si los dos transistores son tip35c(dice diego german que si se pueden usar) o es un solo tip35 y otro de otra nomenclatura(npn y pnp) y estos tip serian en reemplazo de dos 2n3055
> saludos


 
Fijate en el datasheet las diferencias entre los distintos TIP's , A , B , C  :
*tip35*, tip35a, tip35b, tip35c npn silicon power transistors - Bourns

Con la resistencia de 100 Ohms entre base-emisor de los transistores de salida , los engañás para que consideren que su volteje C-B reemplace al C-E que es menor

Para el TIP35 saltás de 40V a 80V , pero entonces la alimentación máxima sería de 35+35V

Con los TIP35B y C , ya podrias alimentarlo con 50+50V y obtener unos 100 Watts 






MemphisJr dijo:


> si la resistencia de 180k no la pude conseguir por ningun lado que otro valor puedo usar?
> 
> saludos


 
Podés poner en serie 100k + 82k

Pero donde usa 180k éste amplificador ? 

Saludos !


----------



## crazysound (Feb 14, 2013)

Hola, te debés haber confundido con la de 180ohm.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2013)

¿ Donde está la resistencia de 180KΩ ?


​


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 14, 2013)

RECTIFICO, es de 180homios pero ya la consegui de un estereo viejo XDXD ahora a ajustar las vias.


solo un par  de consultas mas, este ampli es trabajable a 4Homios y/o a 2Homios(buena refrigeracion von un cooler)? y con +-30 a 4A ya rectificados como cuantos Watts me daria a 8Homios?

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2013)

Tendrías que ponerle dobles los de salida para 2 Ohms

30-5=25/√2=18Vrms
18*18= 324/8=40 Watts

/4=70 Watts
/2= 120 Watts


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 14, 2013)

buenas prestaciones pero ahora se cita la famosa frase: "Capitan tenemos un problema" en la salida al parlante hay 16.5vcc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2013)

Revisá cuatro veces todos los valores de las resistencias


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 15, 2013)

en la hoja de datos dice que se usan resistencias de 1/2w pero esas que caben en los orificios del PCB solo quedan las que son de 1/4 y esas parecen que son las que se usan en el video,hare de nuevo el pcb asi que habra problema si uso de 1/4w para que me queden bien puestas? o tienen que ser de 1/2w a la de afuerzas? y me refieron a todas las resistencias menos a las de 0.1H que son de 5w
Saludos(despes adjunto imagenes del primero)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2013)

MemphisJr dijo:


> en la hoja de datos dice que se usan resistencias de 1/2w pero esas que caben en los orificios del PCB solo quedan las que son de 1/4 y esas parecen que son las que se usan en el video,hare de nuevo el pcb asi que habra problema si uso de 1/4w para que me queden bien puestas? o tienen que ser de 1/2w a la de afuerzas? y me refieron a todas las resistencias menos a las de 0.1H que son de 5w
> Saludos(despes adjunto imagenes del primero)



La potencia de las resistencias *NO* es tu problema, sino la posibilidad de un valor errado. Revisa eso y de no haber colocado algún transistor con las patas cruzadas, revisar la distribución de las patas según el datasheet.


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 15, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La potencia de las resistencias *NO* es tu problema, sino la posibilidad de un valor errado. Revisa eso y de no haber colocado algún transistor con las patas cruzadas, revisar la distribución de las patas según el datasheet.



eso lo se,solo decia para ver si se podia poner las de 1/4w para que se vea mas prolijo,ya que las de 1/2 quedan muy grandes y amontonadas.
entonces se puede?(para mejorar prolijidad)

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2013)

MemphisJr dijo:


> eso lo se,solo decia para ver si se podia poner las de 1/4w para que se vea mas prolijo,ya que las de 1/2 quedan muy grandes y amontonadas.
> entonces se puede?(para mejorar prolijidad)
> 
> saludos.



Estimo que si, sin haber mirado mucho me parece que solo R14 y R17 necesitan algo mas de disipación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2013)

Quizás también la R19 

Por las dudas estate atento a que en algunas variantes de esos circuitos aconsejan que Q2 tenga mayor ganancia que Q3 para asegurar un correcto offset.

Fijate en el primer plano amarillo : #*1*


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 16, 2013)

bueno rearme todo y listo en la salida a parlate hay 92.2mv es correcto este valor?,
otra duda ya lei el articulo de foganazo sobre el ajuste pero no se donde se ponen las puntas de tester para medir asi que donde se ponen? ademas no pude conseguir las resistencias de 0.1 asi que puse las de .33homs hbra problema?

pd:sin ajustar nada del bias y con el trimpot al minimo me anime a ponerle el cel y una bocina de 20w y con con el cel a max apnenas me daba unos 5w pero distorcionaba en los bajos,bueno creo que solo es cuestion de ajustar bias y dejo una fotos.
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/021613020653_zps8afc9519.jpg
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/021613020548_zpsa49e2862.jpg
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/021613020529_zps6c99314a.jpg
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/021613020443_zpsf7127c7e.jpg
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/021613020458_zps49e0e984.jpg
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/021613020607_zps4ac2210e.jpg
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/021413211951_zps7b5dadce.jpg

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2013)

De cuanto pusiste las resistencias de emisor , esas de 5W :

0,1
0,22
0,33
0,47 

?????


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 16, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De cuanto pusiste las resistencias de emisor , esas de 5W :
> 
> 0,1
> 0,22
> ...



de 0.33Homios
PD: lo alimento con +-30

saludos


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 16, 2013)

ps bueno me arme de valor y medite, que es lo peor que puede pasar, asi que le di caña al ampli sin ajustar bias solo deje el trimpot a la mitad y suena pero con distorcion, prove calcular el trimpot desde mi jasta max pasando por putos intermedio y el sonido es el mismo pero..... aun no se como medir el bias xdxd
pd:la pruba la hice con un oequeño parlate de 20w a 4Homios y todos los transistores on originales marca st y eso me consta por el señor me ofrecio copias y originales.

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2013)

Ley de Ohm , por la resistencia de 0,33 , tienen que pasar 40 miliamperes  , ahora calculá cuantos milivolts tienen que caer (0,33 por 0,040) 

Saludos !


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 16, 2013)

Perdon por mi ignorancia e insistencia pero en que parte tengo que poner las puntas del tester para medir los mA Para medir el ajuste de bias?, y cambiar las resistecias por las de 0.1 Ohms

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2013)

MemphisJr dijo:


> Per dono mi ignorancia e insistencia pero en qu parte tengo que poner las puntas del tester para medir lo mA Para medir el ajuste de bias?, y cambiar las resistecias por las de 0.1Homios
> 
> saludos.



¿ Estas leyendo lo que se escribe ?


*NO mides mA*, mides *mV* y con eso calculas la corriente que si es de *mA*


Mides la tensión sobre las resistencias de *0,33Ω 5W*


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 16, 2013)

Bueno si lei pero al ver esto de los mA y mV pese que se habian equivocado y ponian mV por accidente.bueno paso a decirle que con el trimpot al min una resitecia marca 0.15V Y la otra 0.27v creo yo que algo esta mal si no me equivoco un trasistor?
PD; si el subia el trimpot la resistencias variaban su valor igual es decir como ejemplo R1=0.16 R2=0.28 Y R1=0.17 R2=0.29 y asi conforme se mueve el trimpot.
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2013)

Deberías tener 0,013  milivolts mas o menos en cada resistencia , o 0,026 mV si medís las dos resistencias juntas , entre emisor de Q8 y Colector de Q9


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 16, 2013)

bueno, lo unico que tedria que cambiar serian las resistencias de .33Homs por las de 0.1homs para ver que pasa, si no comprare de nuevo los tip35c pero que estara mal?

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2013)

No , esperate , ahi tenés otro problema


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 16, 2013)

lo ultimo que se me ocurre seria el trimpot de valor equivico o mal colocado(XDXD) o los tip41,42,31 o los 2N5401 y/o los 2N5551


----------



## crazysound (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola, probá invirtiendo los tip35.


----------



## MemphisJr (Jun 17, 2013)

Saludos amigos de FE,
Despues de un rato sin hecharlo a andar di con la falla,resistencia mal soldada jajaj bueno, les dejo unas fotos para que les tengan buena fe a este ampli y creanme realmente es potente mueve bien un 12".












saludos =)


----------



## MemphisJr (Jun 19, 2013)

Bueno amigos,aqui dando guerra de nuevo, me surgio un problema algo raro como brujeria jajaj bueno, el ampli funciona de maravilla con el sub de polk 12" 8Ω bobina sencilla y con unas bocinas samsung de 6Ω y unas panasonic de 4Ω , peroooo cuando pongo un sub pioneer de 12" doble bobina de Ω4 que en serie queda de 8Ω cruje y como que se corta el audio pero no se deja de oir eso a un volumen bajo y alto(cosa que no pasa con un TDA 7294) y pasa lo mismo con unos bafles samsung con twitter de 6Ω pero con esto solo sucede a bajo volumen ademas el bias esta correcto a 40ma y los tr de salida(estan aislados) son originales(ST) y  junto con los drivers ¿alguna idea?
PD:el ampli es alimentado con ±40vc a 5 Amp

saludos.


----------



## Diego German (Jun 20, 2013)

Hola MemphisJr, Te felicito te quedo muy bonito el ampli, me alegro que te haya salido  .

Con respecto al problema 



MemphisJr dijo:


> Bueno amigos,aqui dando guerra de nuevo, me surgio un problema algo raro como brujeria jajaj bueno, el ampli funciona de maravilla con el sub de polk 12" 8Ω bobina sencilla y con unas bocinas samsung de 6Ω y unas panasonic de 4Ω , peroooo cuando pongo un sub pioneer de 12" doble bobina de Ω4 que en serie queda de 8Ω *cruje y como que se corta el audio* pero no se deja de oir eso a un volumen bajo y alto(cosa que no pasa con un TDA 7294) y pasa lo mismo con unos bafles samsung con twitter de 6Ω pero con esto solo sucede a bajo volumen ademas el bias esta correcto a 40ma y los tr de salida(estan aislados) son originales(ST) y  junto con los drivers ¿alguna idea?
> PD:el ampli es alimentado con ±40vc a 5 Amp
> 
> saludos.



Te recomiendo que revises que el β(ganancia) o hfe de los transistores que forman la proteccion electronica para los transistores de salida sea los mas parecido posible.

Saludos...


----------



## MemphisJr (Jul 9, 2013)

bueno,he arreglado el problema,como dijo diego german era uno de los transistores,un tenia mas ganacia,asi que compre uno nuevo compare y puse los de valores similares y listo,ahora una duda,se puede aumentar sus sencibilidad o que con menos exitacion se levante mas watts? ya que su sencibilidad es de 1.1vpp, y me queda algo desigual al trabajarlo como extra en un 2.1.

saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2013)

Probá de aumentar R7 a 15k o a 22k


----------



## MemphisJr (Jul 10, 2013)

Gracias DOSME, si ayudo a la intencion,ahora se excita con menos,solo para verificar,era la que va B del 2n5401 verdad?

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2013)

La ganancia es la relación entre R7 y R6 y ambas van a la base de Q3 , estate atento porque o muy alta o muy baja ganancia pueden producir que el amplificador se ponga inestable.


Ver el archivo adjunto 87901


----------



## Xapas (Abr 17, 2014)

Hola, que tal?
Siento revivir el post, pero necesito solucionar un problema. Ante todo, gran post de Diego German, y muy bueno su amplificador.
Resulta que monté el amplificador que posteó el compañero, aunque yo monté la versión "original" con los 2N2904, 2N3053 y los TIP3055 (Adjunto rar con fotos). Así que me propuse a probarlo. Seguí las recomendaciones del compañero Fogonazo en el post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Puse una lampara de 15W en serie con el primario del transformador, y funciona perfectamente. En la salida, con la entrada en corto, me da unos 200mV en continua, lo cual pienso que es un valor razonadamente aceptable. Sin embargo, tengo un serio problema al configurar el Bias del amplificador.
En los documentos originales, mencionaba que la resistencia variable del amplificador debía ser de unos 5k, como no encontre ese valor, le puse una de 4k7. Ahora bien, al medir voltaje en las resistencias de 5W de la salida, sea cual sea la posicion de la resistencia variable, el polimetro siempre me marca 0V o 0.1mV, lo cual es un valor extremadamente pequeño. Además, en los documentos mencionaba que la corriente en reposo debía estar en torno a unos 50 o 60mA, y si las resistencias son de 0.1 ohmios, el voltaje que debería caer sería de 5mV o 6mV. No entiendo cual puede ser el problema :S aun no probe a conectar ningun parlante, por temor a quemarlo, pero el amplificador no calienta ni nada.
Alguna ayuda?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2014)

Probá de intercambiar Q2 con Q3 a ver si mejora el Offset.

La lámpara es solo para la prueba , si todo va bien se quita 

D3 y D4 deben ir en contacto térmico , no eléctrico , con el disipador


----------



## Xapas (Abr 17, 2014)

Pero no es el offset lo que pretendo mejorar, es mas, el amplificador no trae modo de configurar el offset, es el bias el que da problemas. Los diodos no los puse junto al disipador, ya que al ser de baja potencia, dudo que calienten mucho.
La lampara si la retirare, a ver si va a ser eso...
Y los transistores, aunque los cambie, suponiendo que son "iguales", no haria ningun efecto, no? y menos con la entrada en corto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2014)

Claro , ya vamos a llegar al Bias  , primero mejoremos el offset.

Esa diferencia de offset se debe mayormente a diferencia de ganancia en los transistores de entrada diferencial , incluso en algunos amplificadores requieren que uno tenga mayor ganancia que el otro.

Por eso una prueba facil es intercambiarlos  , y sinó poner una resistencia de 10 , o 22 o 47 Ohms en serie con uno de los colectores de Q2 o Q3 , hay que probar en cual mejora y luego ajustar su valor.

La facil , poner un preset de 100 Ohms , los extremos a los emisores de Q2 y Q3 y el centro a R2.

En cuanto al Bias , deberias medir 8 mV entre R14 y R16 juntas (de emisor de Q8 a colector de Q9)

Yo le cambiaría esas resistencias por 0,22 o 0,33


----------



## Xapas (Abr 17, 2014)

Vale, muchas gracias dosmetros  mañana en un rato libre probare todo esto, y comentare que tal va.


----------



## crazysound (Abr 17, 2014)

Hola Xapas, hacele caso a Dosmetros. Es muy alto el valor de offset !! Un valor razonable no debería pasar los 40 o 50mV, según mi experiencia . 

Un consejo muy útil a la hora de probar por primera vez un amplificador es *no* conectar los tr finales y medir la tensión Vbe que tendrían conectado. Esta debe rondar en los 500mV. 

Saludos..


----------



## Xapas (Abr 18, 2014)

Hola, y gracias a todos por la respuesta.
Hoy me levante pronto y me puse a hacer pruebas al amplificador. Para empezar, le quite la lampara serie que limitaba la alimentacion, ahora mismo tiene +-35V en continua jaja.
He medido el offset, y para mi sorpresa, sin tocar nada, ha bajado bastante, ahora el polimetro marca unos 92mV en continua. El que no hay manera de ajustar es el bias... he medido voltaje entre el emisor de Q8 y colector de Q9 y marca unos 0.2-0.3mV, sea cual sea la posición de la resistencia variable... Y nose cual puede ser el fallo :S
Por ahora cambiare de lugar los transistores de la etapa diferencial, a ver si consigo bajar el offset hasta un valor cercano a 0, sino, probare como me recomendo dosmetros, con una resistencia variable de 100 ohmios. Pero me mosquea bastante el tema del bias :S alguien tiene idea de porque ocurre esto?¿


----------Edito por duda
He observado que, mientras media el offset, me daba unos 92mV, pero cuando apago la alimentacion, este valor comienza a aumentar hasta unos 2.5V en continua, y luego vuelve a descender, a medida que se descargan los filtros de la alimentación. Por curiosidad, esto a que se debe?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2014)

Eso es absolutamente normal , el amplificador fué diseñado-calculado para trabajar a determinadas tensiones de alimentación , entonces mientras se cargan y descargan los capacitores de la fuente +los C2 , C5 y C6 , los valores fluctuan , y son los que producen los Pup de encendido.

Insisto en que corrijas el Offset primero , porque sinó te queda un Bias distinto para cada rama (positiva Q8 y negativa Q9) y entonces podrias tener distorsión por intermodulación , o sea una mitad trabajando en clase AB y la otra en clase B.

Para corregir el Bias , ponele de nuevo la lámpara serie  y probá de cambiarle R13 de 180 Ohms por otro 1N4148 , eso con el tester midiendo R15 + R16.

Ojo hacelo con cuidado y no te duermas que si la corriente queda demasiado alta . . .


----------



## Xapas (Abr 18, 2014)

Gracias por las respuestas, dosmetros.
Hice lo que comentaste, cambie los transistores Q2 y Q3 de posicion, y el offset ahora oscila entre -35 y -40mV, no se si sera suficiente, o debo bajarlo aun mas?
El bias no hay forma de ajustarlo con la resistencia :S aun con el offset asi corregido, sigue marcando los mismos valores en R15+R16. No se si cambiar las resistencias por unas de 0.22 o 0.33, pero entonces se reduciria la potencia, no?
Probare a cambiar esa resistencia (R13) por un diodo, a ver que ocurre, pero... Suponiendo que sea satisfactorio (Habra que probar) luego no se deberia volver a cambiar de nuevo por la resistencia?


---------Edito
Me acabo de dar cuenta que confundi la resistencia de 180 y puse una de 100 ohmios :S esta tarde probare con la de 180 y comento. Siento las molestias


----------



## Xapas (Abr 18, 2014)

Pues nada, sigo con el problema... cambie la resistencia en la que me equivoque por la correcta de 180 ohmios y nada... Me resulta curioso, porque al medir entre el emisor de Q8 y la salida, me da exactamente 0V (Estoy haciendo las medidas con un polimetro digital), pero al medir entre la salida y el colector de Q9, me da un valor de 0.5mV :S Podria ser que hubiera algun diodo en corte que se quemara al soldar o algo asi? Aunque lo dudo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2014)

Xapas dijo:


> Me resulta curioso, porque al medir entre el emisor de Q8 y la salida, me da exactamente 0V (Estoy haciendo las medidas con un polimetro digital), pero al medir entre la salida y el colector de Q9, me da un valor de 0.5mV


 
Eso es por el Offset desbalanceado y es justamente por eso que te digo de balancerlo primero.

Dessoldale una pata a R21 así queda solo 180Ω + 1N4148 + 1N4148 , a ver si sube el Bias . . .


----------



## Xapas (Abr 22, 2014)

Buenos dias! Siento la tardanza, pero he estado un poco liado estos dias.
Vengo con nuevas noticias. Resulta que haciendo mediciones se me quemo un transistor del par diferencial, asi que fui a la tienda y compre mas de repuesto. He colocado los nuevos, y cuando pasan unos 15 o 20 segundos, pa cargar los condensadores y demas, el offset me queda marcado en unos -14mV, lo cual se acerca mucho mas a 0 que el valor que me daba al principio jajaja.
Sin embargo, no logro configurar el bias, aunque he de decir que aun no he probado lo que me aconsejo dosmetros, por miedo a quemar mas transistores...
Sin embargo, he medido la caida de tensión en todos los diodos:
D1,D3,D4 Marcan entre 0.6 y 0.7V
D2,D5,D6 Marcan entre 0.45 y 0.55V aproximadamente.
Otra cosa que he medido, por curiosidad, es que, al tener la entrada cortocircuitada a masa, es decir, el positivo de C3 a masa, la base de Q2 marca, respecto a masa, 0.228V, lo cual me extraña, ya que deberia marcar 0V, no? Además, he notado que Q3 calienta algo más que Q2, aunque prácticamente están frios. 

Me sigue resultando extremadamente extraño que en R15 marque 0V exactos y en R16 marque 0.5mV, aunque el offset esté algo desbalanceado, por ambas resistencias debería caer algo de voltaje, no? Además, un desbalanceo de -14mV no es gran cosa, relativamente. :S

---------Edito
Añado un dato importante, acabo de medir la tensión en los emisores del par diferencial siguiendo unas recomendaciones (http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp_zener_to3_02.php) y el polimetro marca 0.887V, lo cual es bastante extraño.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2014)

- Tu amplificador no es el mismo que el de esa página.


----------



## Xapas (Abr 22, 2014)

Sé que no es el mismo, pero si a la entrada del par diferencial debería haber 0V, en un PNP, el voltaje emisor-base debería mantenerse sobre los 0.7V, y lo curioso es que a la entrada tenemos, no en el condensador, sino en la base del transistor, unos 0.22V y en el emisor, unos 0.88V
De todas formas eso no me preocupa, lo que me preocupa es que, aun teniendo un offset relativamente bajo, como son -14mV, por R15 no circule corriente alguna y por R16 circule una corriente ínfima, es decir, por R15 circularían microamperios, y por R16 (0.0005/0.1=5mA) circulen 5 mA, cuando deberían ser unos 25-40mA.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2014)

0,88 - 0,22 = 0,66

Yo aumentaría R3 a 12k o 15k , o aumentaría R2 a 2k2 . . .

Lo del Bias ya te dije lo que haría , vaya a saber si no tenés algunos transistores falsos . . .


----------



## Xapas (Abr 22, 2014)

La pregunta es... porque hay esos 0.22V en la entrada, si el positivo del condensador se ha cortocircuitado a masa?

Probaré esta tarde lo del Bias, a ver si se resuelve... Es lo que más me preocupa, porque cuando le de caña al amplificador se pueden ir varios transistores si no esta bien calibrado jajaja Probare a quitar la rama de la resistencia variable y dejare solamente los diodos con la resistencia en serie, a ver que resultado da.

Muchas gracias por responder, dosmetros. Y perdona las molestias. Ya comentare los resultados.


----------



## Xapas (Abr 22, 2014)

Ya he probado a retirar una de las patillas de R21, y nada, sigue exactamente igual... la he vuelto a colocar y he cambiado los transistores Q1 y Q7, por si ese fuera el fallo y nada, sigue exactamente igual... en una rama, 0V, y en la otra, unos 0.5mV...
Ya no se que mas hacer... :S si no os importa, preguntare sobre el calibrado del bias en este otro post :S
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2014)

Para aumentar el Bias tenés que aumentar levemente la tensión entre las dos bases de Q5 y Q6 . . .  

Levantá una punta de D2 y otra de D6 , no sea cosa que esté mal la protección contra cortos . . . 

También podés probar de aumentar R13 a 220 o a 270 Ohms , como para ver si reacciona


----------



## Xapas (Abr 23, 2014)

Muy buenas a todos, traigo muy buenas noticias!! Jajaja Por fin pude hacer andar el amplificador, gracias a DOSMETROS y a Fogonazo, si estuvierais en España os invitaba a los dos a un cafe con mucho gusto 
Corregi el offset todo lo que pude, y gracias a una recomendacion de Fogonazo, agregué un diodo más a la serie de diodos que polarizan los transistores, y mediante la resistencia variable, corregi la corriente de las resistencias de salida. He dejado la corriente en torno a 40 o 50mA, ya que Fogonazo recomienda dejarla sobre unos 25-40mA, y en los datos del amplificador se recomienda una corriente entre 50 y 60mA. Que corriente debo dejar? 

El amplificador se escucha de fábula


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2014)

Me alegro que ya lo hayas calibrado 

Hace 5 dias te lo dije :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para corregir el Bias , ponele de nuevo la lámpara serie  y*probá de cambiarle R13 de 180 Ohms por otro 1N4148*, eso con el tester midiendo R15 + R16.
> 
> Ojo hacelo con cuidado y no te duermas que si la corriente queda demasiado alta . . .


 


Xapas dijo:


> Probare a cambiar esa resistencia (R13) por un diodo, a ver que ocurre, pero... Suponiendo que sea satisfactorio (Habra que probar) luego no se deberia volver a cambiar de nuevo por la resistencia?


 
Yo lo dejaría en 40 mA después de media hora de funcionamiento , aunque esos díodos deberían estar pegados al disipador !

Fijate cómo lo hace Quercus :

Ver el archivo adjunto 68708

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/

Y también le pegaría una puntada de soldadura uniendo las cápsulas de Q2 y Q3 , fijate que les puso un termocontraible.


.


----------



## Xapas (Abr 23, 2014)

Jajaja es verdad, de todas formas, le añadi el diodo, pero deje la resistencia serie de 180 ohmios. De todas formas, no creo que los diodos calienten mucho, no? Son 1N4148.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2014)

Los díodos no calientan nada.

Si vos seteas el Bias del amplificador en frio , cuando se caliente se puede embalar y autodestruir.

Si lo seteas en caliente , cuando arranque en frio estará medio en clase B (distorsión crossover).

Los díodos estabilizan el Bias de frio a caliente , por eso deben tomar la temperatura de los transistores , aún tratándose de un amplificador de 60 Watts.

Saludos !


----------



## Xapas (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola, que tal? Buenos dias a todos. Se que el tema esta sin tratar desde hace ya mucho tiempo, pero vengo con una duda importante.
Conseguí armar el amplificador, gracias a la ayuda de todos ustedes, sobre todo de 2metros y fogonazo (mis agradecimientos).
En la foto les muestro como quedó el amplificador, y lo he probado varias veces, y funciona de lujo. Aun así, tengo un pequeño/gran problema.
El amplificador funcionará con una guitarra eléctrica, y como es menester, le construí un preamplificador para guitarra posteado en construyasuvideorockola.com
He aqui el fallo, despues de montar el preamplificador, cuando aumento los volumenes al máximo, se introduce un ruido en el amplificador, bastante molesto (potenciometros mas o menos al maximo). Sin embargo, he probado con otro preamplificador, de la misma página, pero con menor ganancia, y a volumen máximo no introduce ruidos. La pregunta es, alguno de ustedes sabe mas o menos a que ganancia satura el amplificador? Es decir, No se si el problema está en alguna conexion del preamplificador de guitarra, o simplemente subi tanto el volumen que comenzó a saturar el amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2014)

Me elegro che  !


Ese preamplificador es específico para guitarra ?


----------



## Xapas (Nov 29, 2014)

Si, aunque ya encontre el fallo, era del preamplificador, de un distorsionador que incorporaba. Estoy diseñando uno nuevo, pero gracias, 2metros!


----------



## melvins (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola, antes que nada dejenme felicitarlos por este gran foro, es impresionante, uno no para de aprender cosas que no estan en libros. Mi consulta es la siguiente, yo he armado este amplificador pero tengo un problema de zumbido (o hum) al encenderlo. 
He calibrado el bias en 25mA, y el offset es de unos +/-15mV. Lo curioso, es que aun en ausencia de señal (entrada puesta a masa) el ruido persiste, y este no varia al aumentar la amplitud de la señal de entrada, (es decir que el ruido es siempre al mismo volumen) por lo que supongo que es un problema en la alimentacion.

Alguna sugerencia? Muchas Gracias.

Edito: Algo que también me llamo la atencion, es que al bajar la corriente de reposo va disminuyendo el ruido. A tal punto que al llegar a casi 0mV en las resistencias de emisor, el ruido esta presente pero con un volumen de la mitad aproximadamente.


----------



## crazysound (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola melvins, empecemos por el principio: el fuente está bien filtrada y simétrica?

Saludos..


----------



## crimson (Ene 14, 2015)

¿Las masas enstán "en estrella"?:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128029
Saludos C


----------



## melvins (Ene 14, 2015)

Bueno, la fuente la he usado en un amplificador con un tda7294 y no presentaba este problema.


_Edito y agrego información:_ Si estan en estrellas las conexiones, más precisamente desde el punto de masa de los capacitores de la fuente, salen 2 ramas que son el negativo del pcb. 

Este circuito lo hice con el 2N3055, aislado del disipador con mica (igual tiene una especie de anonizado que no conduce) y en sus patas le puse un pedazo de vaina de un cable, para que no haya ningun contacto. Use también en 2n5401, tip31c y tip32c. 

El PCB lo hice con Proteus por lo tanto supongo que las patas de los transistores no están en una posición incorrecta.
Podra ser algun transistor fallado? He leido en este foro que estos transistores 2n3055 vienen falsificados. 

Revise todos los componentes y las pistas con el multimetro, parece estar todo bien, pero no lo esta! jaja


----------



## crazysound (Ene 14, 2015)

Tendrías que postear fotos para poder ayudarte mejor. Y sí vienen falsos los 3055!!

Saludos..


----------



## melvins (Ene 14, 2015)

Solucionado, simplemente era ripple de la fuente. Se ve que el otro circuito con el tda7294 es menos vulnerable al mismo. Muchas gracias por su ayuda, suena muy bien este amplificador!


----------



## crazysound (Ene 15, 2015)

Me alegro melvins, con más razón ahora posteá unas fotos..!!

Saludos..


----------



## melvins (Ene 17, 2015)

No tengo mucha experiencia diseñando pcb´s. El pcb un poco grande y los disipadores un poco chicos (es lo que consegui), de todas maneras arriba van a ir unos ventiladores. Tampoco los diodos estan en contacto con el disipador. La fuente ahora va por separado con mas capacitores para un mejor filtrado. Voy aprendiendo de a poco!


----------



## melvins (Feb 26, 2015)

Hola gente, estoy de vuelta con un problema... Resulta que antes usaba una fuente de +-33 voltios de continua, pero como quiero mas potencia sin distorsión, ahora tengo una de +-45 voltios de continua. El tema es que seteando la corriente de reposo en 20mA, cuando empiezo a dar volumen se queman los 2n3055. Ya queme dos pares. Es raro porque antes con la otra fuente, lo ponia bastante fuerte y nunca se quemaron. 
Tiene los disipadores de la foto y un cooler de pc arriba a 12v.
Me convendrá probar este mismo diseño pero con unos tip35c? La verdad que no entiendo que pasa, ya que viendo la hoja de datos del 2n3055, ningun parametro máximo es alcanzado (ni cerca)

Agrego información, cada vez que se me quemaron los transistores, se quemaban al mismo tiempo las resistencias R14 y R19 (ver imagen adjunta) y eso que use de 1w en vez de 0.5w como dice.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2015)

45 + 45 son 90 V que deberá soportar el 2N3055 ! Que parámetros viste ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2015)

melvins dijo:


> Hola gente, estoy de vuelta con un problema... Resulta que antes usaba una fuente de +-33 voltios de continua, pero como quiero mas potencia sin distorsión, ahora tengo una de +-45 voltios de continua. El tema es que seteando la corriente de reposo en 20mA, cuando empiezo a dar volumen se queman los 2n3055. Ya queme dos pares. Es raro porque antes con la otra fuente, lo ponia bastante fuerte y nunca se quemaron.
> Tiene los disipadores de la foto y un cooler de pc arriba a 12v.
> Me convendrá probar este mismo diseño pero con unos tip35c? La verdad que no entiendo que pasa, ya que viendo la hoja de datos del 2n3055, ningun parametro máximo es alcanzado (ni cerca)
> 
> Agrego información, cada vez que se me quemaron los transistores, se quemaban al mismo tiempo las resistencias R14 y R19 (ver esquematico) y eso que use de 1w en vez de 0.5w como dice.



Si, alcanzaste y sobrepasaste un parámetro máximo, la tensión Vce del 2N3055
Los 2N3055 *NO* admiten *90Vcc* de alimentación.


*Edit:*

Respuesta de 2 moderadores por el mismo precio


----------



## melvins (Feb 26, 2015)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, he cometido un error, pense que cada uno manejaria solo 45 voltios de continua... Un transistor para el ciclo positivo y otro para el negativo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2015)

Pone TIP35C nomás !

En vez de TIP31 32 poné 41C y 42C


Aproveché y puse la imagen *visible *del diagrama en el primer post . . . que había que abrir un zip . . .


----------



## crimson (Feb 26, 2015)

En todos lados empieza a haber TIP35C "JPANA"... ¿No te convendría reemplazar los 2Ns por MJ15015, que todavía hay aceptables?
Saludos C


----------



## melvins (Feb 27, 2015)

Sería una buena opción asi uso el mismo disipador y no tengo que cambiar nada. Por lo que veo tiene una tensión Vce máxima de 120v, por lo que estaría aun mas holgado, y no tanto con los 100v del TIP35c. Habría que ver el tema precios.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2015)

No conseguis los TIP35D que son de 120V tambien hay letra E de 140V y F que es de 160V


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 27, 2015)

MJL3281AG y MJL1302AG. Con esos vas sobradisimo y con menos posibilidades de que los encuentres falsos. Olvídate de los TIP en sus nomenclaturas mas allá de "C" pues es un 100% seguro que consigas basura falsa.

¡Suerte y Saludos!.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2015)

Aqui, consigos esos TIP con esas letras y no son falsos.....


----------



## melvins (Feb 28, 2015)

Puse dos TIP35c y anduvo bien. El tema es cuando le pongo una señal mas o menos grande a la entrada (perdon, por el momento no tengo osciloscopio ni generador de funciones), pero supongo unos 3 o 4 voltios pico a pico. En ese momento se quemaron ahora los TIP35c, y de yapa uno de los TIP31c que va antes de los TIP35 (Q6).
Aclaro que estoy usando esta etapa de potencia para una guitarra, y se que todavia tiene mas potencia para entregar, ya que no distorsiona en ningun momento, tampoco calienta considerablememente.
Esta vez quite R21 y puse una resistencia de 56ohm en R22, ya que la corriente de reposo era alta cuando tenia el preset al minimo (unos 55 mA), la deje en 25mA.
Vamos a probar con los TIP41C, TIP42C y ... un TIP35E o TIP35F, o directamente el MJL3281AG. 

Panda, yo soy de Cordoba tambien, en donde conseguis los TIP35E y F? A que precio aproximadamente?
Muchas gracias.

P.D: MJ15015 no pude conseguir pero creo que me puedo llegar a quedar corto nuevamente...


----------



## crimson (Feb 28, 2015)

Hola melvins, yo usaría un limitadorcito, aunque sea uno sencillito:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/999726/ _sino vas a tener ese problema independientemente del transistor que uses...
Saludos C


----------



## melvins (Feb 28, 2015)

Muchas gracias, lo voy a tener en cuenta! Vos decis que hay un limite maximo de señal de entrada, por mas que no distorsione?
Podria atenuar mas la señal de entrada, pero aumentar la ganancia de la etapa de potencia... Creo que estaria en la misma, no lo se..


----------



## crimson (Feb 28, 2015)

Normalmente, cualquier consola o preamplificador te da más de 10V de pico; si ajustás la máxima salida de la etapa de salida a esa tensión máxima estarías perdiendo potencia, porque el promedio de la señal anda alrededor del volt o volt y medio. El limitador, lo que hace, es bajar el volumen a partir de un cierto punto (threshold o umbral de disparo) que en este caso anda en el volt de pico, y su ganancia disminuye a medida que sube la señal de entrada. Esta "compresión" hace que por más que le des gas al preamplificador, la entrada a la potencia no supere los 3V de pico, más o menos. Esto hace que el equipo no distorsione, o distorsione poco, haciendo que los transistores de potencia no sufran clipping (recorte) que hace que trabajen a sobretemperatura o sobretensiones peligrosas. En algunos amplificadores de guitarra ponen en la entrada dos zener de 3V9, pero es una solución muy berreta, mejor el limitador.
Saludos C


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 26, 2020)

Buenas tardes, a raíz del confinamiento he recibido un artículo de la revista CEKIT (edición Argentina, curioso pues estoy en España) de 1994 en la que figura el amplificador que os anexo.
Obvio comentar que si hay problemas de copyright, se retire del foro.
Es un circuito (siento no poder aportar el PCB pues NO VIENE ) robusto, barato, con componentes fácilmente adquiribles y baratos, confiable y del que recomiendo su realización para disfurte por muchos años.
Un saludo. Cuídense mucho.


----------

